# Puppy paw pads... should they be alll black?



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

Hi all

I just noticed that my puppies paw have got pink patches...

Is this normal??? should it be alll black???

can his pad wear down???

tbh I didn't actually take much notice of his paw pads whe I first got him so don't know it has gone like that over the last week or not...

any thoughts would help...

thanks in advance


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Most pups have pink pads when young,
Hope to see a pic of your pup,, we all love pics on here ,,lol


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like pigment to me. Totally normal.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Very normal

My adult malamute has pink on her black








You can just about see it


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

awww thank got for that lol... was worried it was some else... (first time puppy owner, have been told I'm over the top so I was worried lol)

when you guys tell me to put pics up do you mean on my signature bit (just worked out how to do that, lol)??? or I'm missing something else to upload pics??? lol

so glad I found this forum... much needed for first time puppy owner lol...

Thanks again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

There's an attachment button when you post a reply or thread to upload pictures. Don't worry about worrying to much I was the same with misty. Always had adult dogs untill I got her. I was on the phone to vets all the time, is this normal is that normal. Lol. I hope you enjoy the puppy months and try to relax and enjoy


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

just to be on the safe side just taken some pics of his paws.. (just seen a post with pic in reply lol...)




























and some pics of my baby boy lol


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

So cute. Pads look normal to me. How old is he? Name? Is he booked on for jabs? You van make a list if anything worrying you and ask the vet when you are there. And of course anything worrying you ask on here


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily's pads were mostly pink as a pup:










and now they're mostly black! Please excuse the bizarre position she has chosen to adopt here 










I think it's quite normal for pups to have more pink bits, which turn black as they get older 

Your pup is gorgeous by the way, we need to know more about him!!


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

his name is Jasper and he's 9 weeks and 2 days old today...

well as for jabs the breeder we got him from cocked up his jabs, so being told hes fine and vaccinated to find out that it was done incorrectly on the timely basis and he is not fully protected... so after that ho ha he needs the course of jabs again so we went in for his first jab today.

I keep meaning to ask the vets stuff when I'm there but I always end up forgetting lmao!!! and its only when i settle for the evening that I remember nad the vets are closed haha...

enjoying him but trying not to stress and expect a miracle lol


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

awww thanks guys... he does stop alot of ppl when we're out on our ventures (me carrying him of course)...

whatever you wanna know about him just ask lol and I will _try _and reply ona timely basis


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

One of my dogs has all black pads, the other (now nearly 3) a mixture of black and pink. Some people say the black is tougher, less likely to be cut or scuffed - though I have seen more injuries to the black parts.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

It's good your out socialising. Best time to start.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

:001_wub: *gasp* what a cutie!

And IMHO (don't tell the other pups) pink pads are just irresistably adorable. Absolutely nothing to worry about, my Diz still has some pink pads on her white toes at nearly 18 months.

All these lovely puppy pics, I'm getting worringly broody!


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

Thank you all you have really put my mind at rest lol...

well we've just had a successful potty break in the garden!!! and hes battling with a stuffed gong toy at this very moment... with the odd whimper coz he can't get the treat out lol... oh my mistake he's just succeeded lol...

I love him soo much even when he is a terror lol..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

Kenzie's were almost all pink as a puppy. Now her back ones are completely black and her front ones are black and pink spotted


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks completly normal!


What breed is your little pup?


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Mieko's were mostly pink but are now slowly getting more black on them.


----------



## londontj (May 22, 2012)

he's a patterdale crossed with a border terrier... I couldn't decided which to go for and then news of his birth made up my mind lol... :thumbup:


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar (Nov 19, 2010)

Loki's were mostly pink as a pup, at 10 months they are a mix of black and pink, certainly nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Alfie is 12 and is pads are predominantly pink.


----------

